# Dave KG



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I know I'm being quiet, but I have to say I've spent a while recently reading Dave's recent posts and guide updates and I think I just have to say something, isn't it about bloody time we all give credit where credit is due, Dave is doing so much for DW and its membership, I really do think Dave should get honorary pro supporter/membership status.

I know those who I have spoken to and mentioned this agreed but what about everyone else??


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

I agree with you Gary:thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Couldn't agree more


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Agree. He does so much, and dedicates so much of his time and money to DW.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I totally agree - the guy is a living legend as far as car detailing is concerned and his efforts should be rewarded accordingly.:thumb:


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Very true, couldn't agree more.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Absolutely agree.

I think he's mad for doing all those guides for nowt. I'd be charging for them! But I guess that just shows the kind of chap he is.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Agreed 100%

I always wondered why he wasnt given access here anyway


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> I always wondered why he wasnt given access here anyway


I was wondering the same, he's got my vote

Baz


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Agree and a gold blue peter badge to go with it lol

He even offered to come to the next south meet to "help out" now that is a trek for any one and he was really serious lol


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree and a very nice gesture, as long as he learns to keep his reply's a little briefer in this section.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Absolutely agree.
> 
> I think he's mad for doing all those guides for nowt. I'd be charging for them! But I guess that just shows the kind of chap he is.


And I guess it shows the kind of chap you are. Only joking mate.:lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

maybe he could mod his own "help" section.....


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

in here :lol:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

as i said on the phone garry i think he should be as he puts alot of work into DW and if a mod can have one he should have one to


:thumb: keep up the good work dave kg


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Gary , thats great idea and i agree totally


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I paid for his entry at my meet, and his buffet, if he wants supporter status he can pay it himself.


Or we could just acknowledge his contribution and give him the 'key to DW'.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> I paid for his entry at my meet, and his buffet, if he wants supporter status he can pay it himself.


Totally agree with Gary And Iain DW Supporter he can pay lik the rest of us but he should be recognised is some way.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Totally agree with Gary And Iain DW Supporter he can pay lik the rest of us but he should be recognised is some way.


Then perhaps just give him access to here 'the back room' and not he actual studio


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Totally agree with Gary And Iain DW Supporter he can pay lik the rest of us but he should be recognised is some way.


I think Iain's comment was said with tongue in cheek , at least thats how i read it


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

it was tongue in cheek, just to clarify.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I think Iain's comment was said with tongue in cheek , at least thats how i read it





Finerdetails said:


> it was tongue in cheek, just to clarify.


i took it that he just forgot his smilies


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ever that or we all club in a tenner and buy him a nice gift.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Ever that or we all club in a tenner and buy him a nice gift.


Nice idea, although, what to get him? :lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I agree aswell, He does give up a lot of time for this forum and he doesnt have to. 

Do it lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Nice idea, although, what to get him? :lol:


Maybe some products :wall: :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

How many of us are in this section?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Perhaps a poll on what to do

1. Gift
2. Access all areas
3. Access to the business


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

shampoo gift bag from halfords?


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

Custom Detailers said:


> Totally agree with Gary And Iain DW Supporter he can pay lik the rest of us but he should be recognised is some way.


hey grizzle be a man and just look what he has done for the website also you are doing that show in may with him and with him there you should pick up a few jobs to the thanks of dave


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

He might not want to join us in here :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Perhaps a poll on what to do
> 
> 1. Gift
> 2. Access all areas
> 3. Access to the business


Does he not have access to the Business? I'm sure he does.

Gift regardless of what happens. I'll sort something out...

Gaz


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

whatabout a pink microfibre detailer's apron?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> whatabout a pink microfibre detailer's apron?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

well dave likes his waxes so could get him some of this to try? dunno about the sticky bit tho.... ok bad idea :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

How about some sort of DW trophy made up for him???


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Pick up a few jobs? WTF thats not the reason i'm doing it! Dunno what your problem is but your randomly having digs at pretty much anything i do!

Now as regards to Iain's comment's yes i know it was tongue and cheek but still i'm not sure DW Supporter is the right way to go about it.

A personalised gift with the DW logo would be far better.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

sorry grizzle my old mate i took ur post wrong then SORRY mate


but i still think dave should become a pro for all the work he has done for DW


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

he doesn't need a "pro" tag - he could still have access without it - i dont even think he'd want the tag.

i vote the pink microfibre apron


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

woooooooow B!tch fight , this is like the apprentice LoL 

Why not give him all acsess account or some thing not "pro supporter" but site supporter or guides wrighter


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

DW guides pro


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the DW gist would work, if we all chip in can someone present it to him at a meet as a surprise?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> I think the DW gist would work, if we all chip in can someone present it to him at a meet as a surprise?


I can get it made locally and post it to whoever wants to give it to him.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

cool, logging off now as my eyes are dropping shut


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I pass a trophy shop most days and will pop in and take some pics incase anyone thinks this is a good idea.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm up for this, Just an idea? maybe something he could use would be nicer 

Although going by the last pics he showed he has near every wax possible lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> I'm up for this, Just an idea? maybe something he could use would be nicer
> 
> Although going by the last pics he showed he has near every wax possible lol


:lol: With the Trophy idea i suppose its just something he can look at and know were all greatfull.
And have a plate on it with his name on it and thankyou from DW pros


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> :lol: With the Trophy idea i suppose its just something he can look at and know were all greatfull.
> And have a plate on it with his name on it and thankyou from DW pros


DW Pro's sounds like i'm some cheap Glasgow hooker lmao.

Yeh sounds better than a wax or that (as i said he has near everything)

We have a Scottish meet around April 20th is that a time that would be good to give him the gift or wait until a bigger southern meet?

Going to try and attend a southern meet this year went to Nottingham and really enjoyed... jesus i've side tracked..

So... Trophy..:thumb:


----------



## Autoshine (Mar 26, 2006)

I think that someone like Dave are a rare find in todays world.

Someone that is so passionate and dedicated to something as a hobby. The hours he must spend doing the guides ect, purely to help others is astounding.

Uprated access and/or a gift is :thumb: by me.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Totally Agree, have read alot of Dave's posts recently and the time and effort he puts in a YES vote from me.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Post names below for a trophy and ill get some pics and we can all choose one together.

1. VM
2. Custom Detailers
3.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

1. VM
2. Custom Detailers
3. Refined Reflections



Oh and if Dave would like to be a DW supporter and has to pay, then I'll happily pay his dues, I know I've earnt money from his guides, so its a small price


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Refined Reflections said:


> 1. VM
> 2. Custom Detailers
> 3. Refined Reflections
> 
> Oh and if Dave would like to be a DW supporter and has to pay, then I'll happily pay his dues, I know I've earnt money from his guides, so its a small price


Maybe we could do the trophy and Pro fees there is enough of us and if we are all happy with whats going on then cool im in.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

1. VM
2. Custom Detailers
3. Refined Reflections
4. Drive 'n' Shine


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

count me in


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just to say that in reality for a trophy and Pro fees we should not be looking at no more than £10 each which i believe is a small price to pay for such a top fellas time and if there is any money left over i will buy chocolates for Diane.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

1. VM
2. Custom Detailers
3. Refined Reflections
4. Drive 'n' Shine
5. Peter Richards
6.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Just to say that in reality for a trophy and Pro fees we should not be looking at no more than £10 each which i believe is a small price to pay for such a top fellas time *and if there is any money left over i will buy chocolates for Diane*.


Are we forgetting something??


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Refined Reflections said:


> Are we forgetting something??


Good man :thumb: I almost forgot :wall: Maybe something personalised for her


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

DW's very own oscar

http://www.allsportsawards.co.uk/acatalog/Achievement_Trophies_TR8138.html


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> DW's very own oscar
> 
> http://www.allsportsawards.co.uk/acatalog/Achievement_Trophies_TR8138.html


And the winner of best supporting member goes to.........

Dave kg in his role: something about detailing :lol:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

1. VM
2. Custom Detailers
3. Refined Reflections
4. Drive 'n' Shine
5. Peter Richards
6. GK


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

£10 is buttons for the advice i agree.

Oh we gotta get him the oscar type trophy that would be soooo cool.

or this...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Maybe something like this with the DW logo in it and some text. I think he would love it.

http://www.trophiesandmedals.com/default.asp?assocID=ELTR12&gclid=CO_Vhr-xvZICFQSU1AodkH2GbA

Go to paperweights and its the star bottom right.

Or just leave it as a trophy


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ohhh Robbie that is smart i like this


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> ohhh Robbie that is smart i like this


Would look cool as its Detailing world


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

love that ^^


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

1. VM
2. Custom Detailers
3. Refined Reflections
4. Drive 'n' Shine
5. Peter Richards
6. GK
7. Wee Man

I have an awesome idea which I will research tommorow, watch this very inch of space.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

We could all make him some home baking, so he can get out his face on sugar :lol:

Maybe we could get him a new piece of DW clothing, which makes him standout, or feel like he is representing the forum at bit more, as he truely is!

Top hat?

1. VM
2. Custom Detailers
3. Refined Reflections
4. Drive 'n' Shine
5. Peter Richards
6. GK
7. Wee Man
8. Mark M


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Mark M said:


> Maybe we could get him a new piece of *DW clothing*, which makes him standout, or feel like he is representing the forum at bit more, as he truely is!


Interesting!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark M said:


> 1. VM
> 2. Custom Detailers
> 3. Refined Reflections
> 4. Drive 'n' Shine
> ...


9. Gleammachine


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

1. VM
2. Custom Detailers
3. Refined Reflections
4. Drive 'n' Shine
5. Peter Richards
6. GK
7. Wee Man
8. Mark M
9. Gleammachine
10.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

1. VM
2. Custom Detailers
3. Refined Reflections
4. Drive 'n' Shine
5. Peter Richards
6. GK
7. Wee Man
8. Mark M
9. Gleammachine
10. Frothey
11.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

1. VM
2. Custom Detailers
3. Refined Reflections
4. Drive 'n' Shine
5. Peter Richards
6. GK
7. Wee Man
8. Mark M
9. Gleammachine
10. Frothey
11. Krystal-Kleen


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

1. VM
2. Custom Detailers
3. Refined Reflections
4. Drive 'n' Shine
5. Peter Richards
6. GK
7. Wee Man
8. Mark M
9. Gleammachine
10. Frothey
11. Krystal-Kleen
12 James B


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

1. VM
2. Custom Detailers
3. Refined Reflections
4. Drive 'n' Shine
5. Peter Richards
6. GK
7. Wee Man
8. Mark M
9. Gleammachine
10. Frothey
11. Krystal-Kleen
12 James B
13. Phil H


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

OK chaps Dave has Access to This section now , a thank you from DW ....


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Great stuff Bill - he sure deserves it.

1. VM
2. Custom Detailers
3. Refined Reflections
4. Drive 'n' Shine
5. Peter Richards
6. GK
7. Wee Man
8. Mark M
9. Gleammachine
10. Frothey
11. Krystal-Kleen
12 James B
13. Phil H
14. Hotwaxxx Dave


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello guys :wave: 

I read this post and Bill's PM about an hour ago when I first got into work, routine is to check DW before I head off to the lab! :lol: 

And when I checked this post an hour ago, I was completely lost for words.  

So I thought I would come back to it in a wee while once I had thought of something to say to express my thanks for the kind words of support from the professional community... and I'm still lost for words!!!  

So... I'd just like to say a big thank you for the kind words and support, and I look forward to seeing you all at various meets and events across the country wherever you can attend - you know I'll be around at quite a few of them! :lol:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Well I guess with Dave KG being able to read this message the idea of a gift has spoilt the surprise somewhat.:wall:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Indeed  ah well i thought that crystal world globe looked immense too.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh he's here!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

:wave:Hi Dave


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

bang goes the suprise hmmmmm


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

dave, is there no bounds to your generosity? you've just saved us all a tenner!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Frothey said:


> dave, is there no bounds to your generosity? you've just saved us all a tenner!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

rips cheque up as we speak , hi dave mate


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry, shouldn't have read this thread...


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Sorry, shouldn't have read this thread...


missed this last night ...

Hi Dave

Welcome me ole chum ! :thumb: 

Baz


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Well I was going to say a trophy is a cack idea anyway, so just as well Dave came in! 

And Dave, I still think you should market your guides, maybe off DW. And if you don't want to, I'll market them, and give you a cut  Haha. 

Welcome to the section, anyway..


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> Well I guess with Dave KG being able to read this message the idea of a gift has spoilt the surprise somewhat.:wall:


Thats just what i thought :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Even if it has, the thought was a very kind gesture guys!! :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Hi Dave, welcome and thanks for all you have done, and I'm sure will do in the future, glad to have you around :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome Dave, utter legend.

Now you can see all the b*tching that goes on :lol:

So do the Supporters get discounted home bakes now?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Even if it has, the thought was a very kind gesture guys!! :thumb:


Welcome Dave and whilst the surprise may be out of the bag you must have been choked reading the replies in here:thumb:

Many thanks for all your hard work and welcome to this section


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

choked or choced mark , if its the latter gary will sort that out as well lol


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome Dave.

There will be a gift, i'll make sure of it.

*reads over secret plan one more time*


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Dave welcome buddy.:wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome Dw Master


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome dave:wave:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

welcome dave i`m glad your here mate


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome to the B*tching section matey


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Dave and welcome.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi guys! :wave: Delighted to be a part of the community 



Brazo said:


> Welcome Dave and whilst the surprise may be out of the bag you must have been choked reading the replies in here:thumb:
> 
> Many thanks for all your hard work and welcome to this section


I was very, and completely lost for words. Which doesn't often happen! :thumb:


----------

